
Train Your Subconscious Mind to Think Positive - mq_2020
https://mindfulnessquest.com/how-to-train-your-subconscious-mind-to-think-positive/
======
jbob2000
There are many resources to discover mindful meditation. A trite blog article
stuffed with ads, email plugs, and reseller links is not the place to start.

------
RickJWagner
To the submitter of this article-- thank you!

These are great days to work on positive thinking.

------
moltar
If anyone is interested in getting into meditation, I can highly recommend Sam
Harris’ app Waking Up.

I’ve tried many techniques during the years, and attended a ten day Vipassana,
and haven’t ever experienced such clear instructions, without the spiritual
voodoo bullshit as Waking Up.

